# Flannel Shirt Pillow Cover



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

My husband asked me if I wanted him to throw his old flannel shirt in the rag bag. I said no, just put it in my sewing room. He went on telling me all that was wrong with the shirt, and again I said "put it in my sewing room." I am attaching a picture of the pillow cover I made from his old flannel shirt. I hope you like it.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Great pillow, nice job!
My DH would likely have cut it up for rags but of course it would have welding holes etc. before he gave it up!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice pillow .


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

nice!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

:thumbup: Recycle/upcycle


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very good! Now you can hug him when he is not at home! :thumbup:


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

So clever!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Clever as can be! Knew I had been saving mine for some reason, and now I know why! Thank you for your ingenious idea!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

What a great idea ! Thank you for sharing. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Super idea!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great idea. Super job.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I do like it ...very much!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice and the remotes can be tucked into the pockets


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I like that


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

how clever. i love when people recycle.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Nice and the remotes can be tucked into the pockets


That's a super idea!


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

Cute!!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I make rag rugs from them on my loom. Great for lots of color rugs.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

I love it. You did such a great job. Would be a great keepsake of someone passed to.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Dee in DM said:


> My husband asked me if I wanted him to throw his old flannel shirt in the rag bag. I said no, just put it in my sewing room. He went on telling me all that was wrong with the shirt, and again I said "put it in my sewing room." I am attaching a picture of the pillow cover I made from his old flannel shirt. I hope you like it.


Yes, I like it and you did a great job!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Clever wife. Great pillow cover.


----------



## Brenda Verner (Aug 6, 2012)

After my father died, I was able to do this with his flannel shirts for everyone of my brothers and sisters. The are much loved


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

That is so great. It would just go awesome with the knitting bag I made from my husband's jeans!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Quick check on line showed less detailed plaid pillows for $14-$80. That would make me smile.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice work.


----------



## lkimberly (Dec 8, 2013)

Wanted to share with you - - a 'grandpa' passed away last week - 1/15/16, - - -His wife, wanting to make 'little'
pillows for their '9' grandchildren from some of his
flannel shirts. What a 'wonderful' MEMORY thing to do !!!
Thank you for sharing this - - -Kimberly in OHIO


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

nice job..........I like it


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Great idea. I saw some at a craft store last fall made to use as a gift bag!


----------



## Pixie Lu (Apr 16, 2015)

What a great idea. Love the finished product.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

A very clever use of plaid flannel!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Brilliant love it! Well done! &#128153;


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice! Very creative use of an everyday item.


----------

